# Tights and socks



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Polly is still nicking my knee-highs and socks. But it's the look that lets her get away with it so much! But I do have a collection with holes in now!

Hope the attachment works...


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
The look says it all...... Polly has grown up to be a very very beautiful girl :hug:


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

butter would not melt in her mouth!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

It's like a mirror image of Tilly when she gets our socks. 😄


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

My Dexter loves socks! It's part of his daily routine,to collect socks from our bedroom and take them downstairs!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Jeanie said:


> It's like a mirror image of Tilly when she gets our socks. 😄
> 
> 
> Jeanie 😉
> http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


I'm actually laughing to my self. 
Tilly must have heard us talk cause when I got upstairs this is what I got greeted with😄











Jeanie x


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Looks like I'll have to keep my ballet tights safe hadn't I


Simon


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I have to buy new socks on a monthly basis! Vincent is a terror with them xD

Polly looks gorgeous!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

At least it's pretty innocent! Better than chewing the tv remote control or something equally vital!  Love the picture of Tilly!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awwww...both pics are super cute.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Salfordnurse said:


> Looks like I'll have to keep my ballet tights safe hadn't I
> 
> 
> Simon


So funny Simon


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Love the pics, will have to try and catch a pic of Bailey in the act, he had one of my partners smelly work socks from the wash basket in his mouth yesterday uurgghh, I thought dogs had a great sense of smell ( I must of thought wrong ) xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

anndante said:


> Polly is still nicking my knee-highs and socks. But it's the look that lets her get away with it so much! But I do have a collection with holes in now!
> 
> Hope the attachment works...





Jeanie said:


> I'm actually laughing to my self.
> Tilly must have heard us talk cause when I got upstairs this is what I got greeted with😄
> 
> 
> ...


Love these two pictures, such cheeky cockapoo's. Love them 



Salfordnurse said:


> Looks like I'll have to keep my ballet tights safe hadn't I
> 
> 
> Simon


 Simon, if Poppy takes your tights, we simply must have a photo


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Nope, you didn't think wrong! Teddy loves being around when my husband's socks get taken off. He has the smelliest feet in the house and the dog LOVES it. If he can't get to hubbies toes he sticks his nose right inside his slippers. Strange creautures, dogs


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Jeanie said:


> I'm actually laughing to my self.
> Tilly must have heard us talk cause when I got upstairs this is what I got greeted with&#55357;&#56836;
> 
> 
> ...


Love that pic. Jeannie - just so 'cockapoo'! New phrase - 'you'll know when you have been cockapooed'


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Tressa said:


> Love that pic. Jeannie - just so 'cockapoo'! New phrase - 'you'll know when you have been cockapooed'


Lol. 
Skitten at ur comment about putting the head in the slipper. That is so true. Tilly gets her head stuck and starts running around. Reminds me of the scene in friends when Joey gets the turkey stuck on his head😄😄


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------

